# Trolling for Walleye at Deer Creek



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I just picked up a little aluminum boat to take out in the mornings. I've never caught walleye out of a boat or up at Deer Creek, what is the best way catch them there from a boat?


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Trolling has worked well for me. Bottom bouncers and crankbaits are what I use most of the time while trollng. I have also picked up some working the shorelines with deep diving crankbaits and jigs. 

If you feel like having a partner once in a while I also have the mornings off and could show you what has worked for me. The down side is that it's still about a month away for when I know what I'm talking about. I don't even bother with the whole spawning thing. May is a much better time to fish.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks bow_nut! I'll have to take you up on that, I'm always looking for somebody who doesn't mind getting up early to wet a line. When you troll for them, what depth/bottom type are you usually looking for?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Based on our experience mind you only chased Eyes at Willard a slow troll speed is what you want to start out at. When I say slow we go from .6 MPH to 1.2MPH. Agreed with a_bow_nut about catching during the spawn not nearly as good as a few weeks to a month later. Including lures as identified bottom bouncers with worm harness we use 1.5 oz to 2 oz bottom bouncers. Cranks recommend Wally Divers and Flicker Shads. We've done okay at Willard.

Heres a link to articles about Walleye fishing here in Utah.

http://www.redrockadventure.com/fishing ... /index.htm

Good luck and looking forward to your report.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks K2 and bow_nut! I'll wait until it warms up a bit, and try your suggestions. Those are some good articles too, they answered several other questions I had. :O||:


----------

